# IKEA LED Lamp as used by Oliver Knott



## JohnC (23 Aug 2010)

Hi,

Just saw in another thread a link to this - 

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/20128738

Anyone have any experience using this cheap as chips low light LED lamp or similar DIY shop versions on tanks? I'm wanting to make my 10L low maintenance, low light plants so think going down this route would be better then the 9w CF i have on it just now.

Just how low are we talking? plus i notice the bulb is 3000k, not exactly what I am used to with aquarium lights. Yes Oliver knott used it, but i'd rather get a "from the horses mouth" story from someone here then just invest in something that in the long run might not be worth it. 

Thanks,
John


----------



## JohnC (23 Aug 2010)

Further pondering, 

http://www.cheapenergysavinglightbulbs.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=27_30_24_40&products_id=426

There are a massive range of desklamps with GU10 halogen fittings with an ever expanding range of LED bulbs for them. These bulbs tend to be about 4w's but you can happily get 6500k versions. I do recall my sparky telling me the new phillips master ones give out massive amounts of light in comparison to others (but do retail around Â£20 - Â£40). 

Anyone using GU10 LED bulbs on their nanos out there? If so how are you finding it?

Thanks,
John


----------



## Garuf (23 Aug 2010)

I've pondered it many times, the issue is as with all new technologies, is simply the lack of knowledge. A sure fire way would be to check the PAR ratings but this is something that is very expensive if you don't already own one (circa Â£200). 

The GU10 ones seem viable, there are a lot of Japanese reefers using them in spotlight rigs but I believe they're custom made ones. 

Glassbox design might prove useful to look at as they're normally on the ball with LED technologies.


----------



## JohnC (24 Aug 2010)

oddly enough on a kind of related topic, i got two dennerle 24w t5 bulbs that i ordered in at my LFS a while ago and forgot about. I wanted the amazon ones but he seems to have got me the "special plant" type which have a 3000k spectrum. I took them home to try anyway. first impression, veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeery yellow. Was interested to see thou that Dennerle had 3000k as a plant bulb. i'd always had it in my head that it was 5000 - 10,000K for plants.


----------



## Garuf (24 Aug 2010)

Dennerle still recommend heater cables...


----------



## Tom (24 Aug 2010)

So does ADA in the 2006 Catalogue, page 132 I think. I don't know if they've changed their minds since or not. Maybe it's just another thing to make money on.


----------

